# Những biểu hiện viêm lộ tuyến ở cấp độ 1



## lavima (20/4/20)

Viêm lộ tuyến hay còn được gọi là viêm lộ tuyến dạng sùi, viêm lộ tuyến dạng chùm nho là bệnh lý phổ biến thường gặp đối với chị em phụ nữ. Ở nhiều người, dấu hiệu viêm lộ tuyến khi còn ở giai đoạn đầu thường không rõ ràng dễ nhầm lẫn với rối loạn nội tiết. Tuy nhiên, để càng lâu, các dấu hiệu viêm lộ tuyến sẽ càng nặng, rõ ràng, việc chữa trị cũng sẽ khó khăn, tốn kém hơn. Chính vì vậy, phát hiện viêm lộ tuyến sớm sẽ có cơ hội chữa viêm lộ tuyến hoàn toàn mà không phải sử dụng đến các phương pháp can thiệp ngoại khoa.





​
*1. Các dấu hiệu của viêm lộ tuyến độ 1*
– Ở mức độ 1, tình trạng tổn thương ở cổ tử cung là khoảng 30%. Khi ở giai đoạn viêm nhiễm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung độ 1, những triệu chứng của nó vẫn chưa rõ ràng, khó phát hiện. Tình trạng viêm loét cũng chưa phát triển rộng nên không gây ảnh hưởng tới khả năng sinh hoạt và tình dục của bệnh nhân.
– Các dấu hiệu viêm lộ tuyến ở giai đoạn này chủ yếu là:
+ Khí hư ra nhiều dù không phải thời điểm trứng rụng, khí hư có màu xanh, vàng hoặc trắng đục, kèm theo bọt và có mùi hôi tanh, ngứa vùng kín,… Thông thương, viêm lộ tuyến ra dịch vàng.
+ Viêm lộ tuyến bị nổi mụn cũng là dấu hiệu thường gặp, đặc biệt mụn ở vùng cằm
+ Ở mức độ này, các biển hiện thường nhẹ chưa xảy ra viêm lộ tuyến ra máu
– Khi phát hiện viêm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung ở độ 1, khả năng chữa khỏi rất cao, thường chỉ cần điều trị nội khoa bằng thuốc đặt, kem bôi, thuốc uống, giữ cho phần phụ không tái viêm trong vòng 3-6 tháng. Còn nếu để tình trạng viêm nhiễm kéo dài, bệnh sẽ chuyển biến xấu hơn, có thể biến chứng thành ung thư cổ tử cung, gây vô sinh,…

*2. Các triệu chứng của viêm lộ tuyến độ 2*
– Viêm nhiễm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung cấp độ 2 là mức tổn thương trung bình, vùng lộ tuyến bị viêm chiếm 50 – 70% diện tích cổ tử cung.
– Ngoài những biểu hiện như ở cấp độ 1 là ngứa vùng kín, khí hư ra nhiều,viêm lộ tuyến ra dịch vàng nhiều hơn, ngoài ra, viêm lộ tuyến bị chảy máu khi quan hệ tình dục ở một số chị em.
– Nếu để lâu không chữa trị, viêm lộ tuyến cổ tử cung cấp độ 2 có thể gây biến chứng sang các bệnh viêm nhiễm khác như nấm, viêm tắc vòi trứng hay viêm cổ tử cung,… Đây cũng là cơ hội để các loại virus gây bệnh liên quan đến đường tình dục có cơ hội phát triển mạnh và gây bệnh. Hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng: tăng nguy cơ vô sinh – hiếm muộn cho người bệnh (do nồng độ pH trong môi trường âm đạo thay đổi, làm tinh trùng bị tiêu diệt trước khi gặp trứng). Bệnh còn có thể dẫn tới ung thư cổ tử cung khi những tổn thương ở cổ tử cung ngày càng nghiêm trọng hơn.
– Ở giai đoạn này, tùy mức độ tổn thương và trường hợp cụ thể của bệnh nhân bác sĩ phụ khoa có thể sẽ cho bệnh nhân dùng thuốc điều trị hết viêm nhiễm rồi diệt tuyến bằng phương pháp đốt laser, áp lạnh,…


----------

